# Q: regarding weight gain/exersize after being dewormed.



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

i have two dogs that had worms, they have been dewormed, but are still thin. I'm worried about exersizing them right now,because they are thin. -(they are a dog sled team of two)- . I know they still need exercise they have TONS of energy, but will it slow down the process of them putting weight back on!? 
Usually i run them 2 miles two or three times a week. And at the end of the runs they are still acting posative and upbeat sooo maybe i could be running them more? or Shorter runs but daily? But i worry it's not good for them right now?? I'm just not totally sure. 
What are your oppinions??


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Was the vet sure the weight loss was caused by the worms? It would have to be a very heavy parasite load to cause weight loss like that. Are your dogs not on a regular de-worming schedule? 

Dogs do need exercise; besides burning energy, if they don't get enough exercise they'll have muscle loss. I don't think less exercise would do anything in this case.


----------



## mama mia (Feb 10, 2011)

Here are my suggestions.

1.Schedule an appointment with your vet to have your dogs examined. You need to make sure that there are no underlying health concerns, such as a worm infestation, that are preventing your dogs from gaining weight.

2.Add extra fat to your dogs normal meal. The addition of a raw egg or a couple tablespoons of high-quality oil to your dogs food can add just enough calories to bring it up to an acceptable weight.

3. High-energy dogs that are naturally thin will easily burn off a normal day's calories, so reducing the activity can help them gain weight.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RedChase (Mar 13, 2011)

Did you get the de wormer for a vet? If not, go to the vets to get their weight checked out.

As for exercise, there is a step by step program i ask my Equine Clients to perform (lets apply it to the dogs). Since they are thin, lets take it easy on them (if they burn too much calories, the body will begin breaking down muscle). So keep them at the exercise they are on now, and take them for a walk everyday (no running). Once you begin seeing some weight gain you can up the work load to about 4 runs a week. Keep doing that for 3 weeks, then upgrade them to 5X a week. As their workload increases, increase their food intake so you dont lose any muscle mass, but be careful with the protein. Do you feed supplements? Since they are working dogs, they need all the benefits they can get, look for Glucosamine and Omega 3, to help with joints, hair, skin.


----------

